# Anyone here had success with pike in Yuba Reservoir?



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

My brother and I tried our hands at northern pike fishing at Yuba yesterday (April 12), and it wasn't very fun. We fished for about 6 hours, from the afternoon into the evening, and didn't get a single bite. 

We tried the large gold Jake's lure, a chartreuse and white spinnerbait, a large gold and red Mepps with dressing, and a couple different perch imitation lures and spoons. We mostly fished by rocks and in the sticks by the shore (having heard this time of year that's where they hang out), but also tried the open water a little bit. 

It was a little windy, and a storm came in later in the evening. Not sure if an oncoming storm affects their eating habits or sends them deep in the water. 

Just chalk it up to a bad day, or are we missing something? We had heard this time of the year was good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

My brother and I will be heading down there on Saturday. Hopefully we have better luck.


----------

